# Do you Oil your cast iron stove?



## Dobish (Aug 7, 2017)

We have a cast iron skillet that we season and oil regularly so it doesn't dry out. Does anyone purposely oil their stove to keep it looking shiny?


----------



## bholler (Aug 7, 2017)

Dobish said:


> We have a cast iron skillet that we season and oil regularly so it doesn't dry out. Does anyone purposely oil their stove to keep it looking shiny?


No cast iron does not need oiled at all and the oil will burn off in spots leaving the stove splotchy.


----------



## Dobish (Aug 7, 2017)

bholler said:


> No cast iron does not need oiled at all and the oil will burn off in spots leaving the stove splotchy.


so i shouldn't be frying eggs directly on my stove?


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 7, 2017)

For the end of season cleaning I've been buffing the cast iron spots on my insert with a sponge wetted with a light amount of cooking spray. It brings it back to life - pulling dirt off and I think protects it from the summer humidity.  My first year I tried a healthy amount of olive oil - it looked nice but it made a runny mess when the stove heated up in the fall. Cooking spray works much better - not oily or sticky.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 7, 2017)

There is no reason to ever put oil on your stove. What a mess! If you want it looking new, shoot it with a fresh coat of paint once in a while.


----------



## SteveKG (Aug 8, 2017)

In the 40 yr. I've had my cast iron stove, I've never done anything to the surface except dust off the top if needed.


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like I'm in the minority here - though I did get the idea from another hearth member to try before touching up an area with paint. Works for me...

Maybe It's like peeling a banana from the bottom. Sure you've never heard of peeling from the bottom and would laugh at anyone who does it.  But then one day when you're home alone and no one is looking... you try it and realize how superior a method it is and kick yourself for all the mushy top bananas you could have avoided all of your life.  Then you look at your cast iron stove while eating the best banana of your life and say "No way I'm ever putting oil on that thing".


----------



## Dobish (Aug 8, 2017)

NoGoodAtScreenNames said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority here - though I did get the idea from another hearth member to try before touching up an area with paint. Works for me...
> 
> Maybe It's like peeling a banana from the bottom. Sure you've never heard of peeling from the bottom and would laugh at anyone who does it.  But then one day when you're home alone and no one is looking... you try it and realize how superior a method it is and kick yourself for all the mushy top bananas you could have avoided all of your life.  Then you look at your cast iron stove while eating the best banana of your life and say "No way I'm ever putting oil on that thing".



opening the banana from the bottom is the optimal way to do it...  i might try dusting my stove


----------



## Woody5506 (Aug 8, 2017)

a while back I posted a question about trying to keep the fire box rust free in the off season and was given some solutions of oiling the parts inside the stove if it really bugs me that much. The dealer says to leave it and it will look fine once it fires up again. So, to answer your question, I would only ever oil anything lightly inside the stove. outside? definitely not.


----------



## ChadD (Nov 16, 2021)

NoGoodAtScreenNames said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority here - though I did get the idea from another hearth member to try before touching up an area with paint. Works for me...
> 
> Maybe It's like peeling a banana from the bottom. Sure you've never heard of peeling from the bottom and would laugh at anyone who does it.  But then one day when you're home alone and no one is looking... you try it and realize how superior a method it is and kick yourself for all the mushy top bananas you could have avoided all of your life.  Then you look at your cast iron stove while eating the best banana of your life and say "No way I'm ever putting oil on that thing".


We have the same stove. I have also used a sponge with a light oil as well and have had good results.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 16, 2021)

i would think once you oiled the stove you wouldn't be able to paint it if it needed it. the paint wouldn't stick


----------



## bholler (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah repainting after oiling it is going to take lots of difficult prep work.


----------



## Bad LP (Nov 16, 2021)

Bacon grease or duck fat is for cooking eggs in a pan. 
Don’t cook directly on your stove because it can’t be cleaned in the kitchen sink. 😂


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Nov 18, 2021)

Wow - this is an old thread popping up again. For the record after these many long years I have converted from Team Oil oil to Team Paint. I touch up dirty rusted spots with a little acetone before painting.

I am still on Team Bottom Banana though.

Edit:

I think this year I may try smearing bananas on my stove’s rusty spots. I will report back with results.


----------

